
Announcing Rails 6: An Imagined Keynote - pw
http://naildrivin5.com/blog/2016/05/17/announcing-rails-6-an-imagined-roadmap.html
======
jefecoon
Other concepts to discuss: > API versioning, perhaps in Services DSL, and
toolset to enable factories and testing more easily against multiple versions
> Modular 'apps' from singular codebase: could single Rails codebase support
multiple individual apps / services, consolidate onto single CI > deploy path,
simplify / automate hot updating. Perhaps overly ambitious...

Great ideas in your article.

